# Baby question



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi all, 

It's been quite a long time since I have posted here. 

So there is this really sweet guy in my life who I have "known" as a friend and neighbor for the last three years. Now that we are together, I've never felt so drawn to the point where I see myself having babies and a future with him. 

Is that normal?

I've never felt that way with my ex husband of 9 years or other two dates I have dated in the past. And I am trying to discover what this feeling is because I'm scared of it. 

Thank you.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I think it's normal to fantasize about just about anything - within reason lol. 

You must really like this guy. If you're still newly dating, I would hold off on the whole, "Omg! I love youuuu!!! I want your babiesssss!!!!" conversation for a long while. 

I wouldn't be afraid of liking someone. It probably just means you're really into him. Just enjoy the feeling, enjoy the time.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

biological clock ticking. are you close to 30-35 yrs old? with no kids?


----------



## Annette Tush (May 4, 2016)

staarz21 said:


> If you're still newly dating, I would hold off on the whole, "Omg! I love youuuu!!! I want your babiesssss!!!!" conversation for a long while.
> 
> I wouldn't be afraid of liking someone. It probably just means you're really into him. Just enjoy the feeling, enjoy the time.


Totally. Enjoy the feeling... but try and control your emotions. Some guys are cowards, he might run away > that you all over him.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> biological clock ticking. are you close to 30-35 yrs old? with no kids?


Looks like she just hit 30 YO. So yep.

If you are really into this dude and he is really into you, then what are you scared of?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I knew very early into dating my husband if I was going to have children he would be the father.


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

HI!

Yes, this year I turned 30 years old! So it must also be the biological clock ticking as well.


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm glad that I'm not alone in feeling this!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Find out early on how he thinks about kids. I don't mean how he feels about kids WITH YOU, its way too early for that. Just try to get a sens of whether he likes children.


----------



## CuriousBlue (Oct 7, 2016)

Wait. Wait. Wait.


----------

